# Talk Classical: Rife with hyper-hedonics!



## Room2201974

Read the whole article. It's about people who do not process music. But the interesting thing for me was the discussion on the opposite side of that bell curve, the hyper-hedonics! The folks, like us, who basically live for music.

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/...-do-stop-the-music-i-dont-really-mind/519099/


----------



## clavichorder

I read that same article when I was going through a long period of overmedication and depression and couldn't feel any music at all. I'm not a musical anhedonic, otherwise I wouldn't be here, but I had definitely experienced a severe decrease in my ability to react to music. For a while I didn't even enjoy food...but music was the last thing to come back, and getting it back was an obsession. And nowadays my connection to it is not always the same as it was.


----------



## philoctetes

More and more I'm a junkie who needs stronger stuff or none at all.


----------



## fluteman

The odd thing is, I would have expected that those constitutionally indifferent to music would comprise more than 3 - 5 percent of the population.


----------



## KenOC

I used to know a visual artist who claimed to have no music memory. But he loved classical music, because every time he heard it was the first time.

That aside, I can't remember knowing anybody who didn't like music. Of course, most really didn't like the music we like except at this level: "Of course I like classical music, but I couldn't name any specific piece." But I'm sure most liked their chosen type of music quite as well as we like ours.


----------



## apricissimus

I think I enjoy music more than the average person, and it's a huge part of my life that I could not do without. But every once it a while I suddenly lose the ability to sense any content or meaning in it. It just sounds like more or less random sounds. My appreciation has always come back though after stepping away from music for a little while. It sort of feels like resting up from overexposure, or recharging my batteries. Maybe I'm experience a recurring transient anhedondia?


----------

